# Bild strecken



## pixelgeek (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Bin totaler HTML-Neuling und habe eine Frage - Wie schaffe ich es eine Grafik flächenfüllend über eine Seite zu kriegen so das sie keine Scrollbalken erzeugt bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768 sowie 800x600 und gleichzeitig skalierbar ist? Ich habe es bereits mit einer Tabelle von 100% Breite und Höhe versucht und habe den Seitenoffset auf 0 gestellt. Doch wenn ich es dann kleinerziehe wird die Grafik unten zu klein und der Seitenhintergrund tritt hervor.

Wäre es auch vielleicht ratsamer zwei verschiedene Versionen für die 2 verschiedenen Auflösungen zu bauen und durch Javascript jeweils auf die eine oder andere Version umzuleiten?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## W-Stefan (15. Oktober 2004)

Morgen pixelgeek,

ich glaube das ist, was du meinst:

Schreib erst mal in deinen BODY-TAG 


```
<body leftmargin=0 topmargin=0>
```

dann schreib in deinem BILD-TAG


```
<img src="test.jpg" width=100% height=100%>
```

jetzt geht dein bild über die ganze Seite, auch wenn du die Seitengröße veränderst.


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Oktober 2004)

*grmpf* Tut mir leid, dass ich schon wieder Besserwisser spielen muss, aber besser wäre es so:
	
	
	



```
<body style="margin:0px; padding:0px;"><img src="test.jpg" width="100%" height="100%" alt="Test">
```
(Ein Alternativtext ist nicht nur laut HTML-Spezifikation zwingend erforderlich, er bietet auch noch Textbrowser-Usern die Möglichkeit, den Inhalt deiner Seite ebenfalls zu verstehen.)


----------



## W-Stefan (15. Oktober 2004)

hi SilentWarrior

bewirken "margin" und "padding" eigentlich das selbe wie "leftmargin" und "topmargin"?


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Oktober 2004)

Oh! I'm sorry, da war ich wohl etwas übereifrig. Ich dachte, diese Attribute wären deprecated, was sie aber gar nicht sind. Also munter weiterverwenden!  Dennoch sollten die Werte in Anführungszeichen stehen. 

Aber warum verwendest du nicht einfach margin="0"? Schliesslich soll rechts und unten ja auch kein weisser Rand mehr auftauchen.


----------



## W-Stefan (15. Oktober 2004)

also wenn ich bei mir top und leftmargin mache ist unten und rechts auch kein rand.

und mit den ausrufezeichen, da dachte ich, dass man die nur benutzt, wenn man seine angaben in pixel macht.


----------

